# Looking for a New Bright 1/6 PT Cruiser



## brmbrm (Mar 16, 2018)

As the title says I'm looking for a New Bright 1/6 PT Cruiser
Preferably Red
I know its a long shot and they haven't made them for years
Please contact me at [email protected]
or call/text 780 819 5657
Thanks


----------

